# Raw Feeding Puppy



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

evabuck said:


> Hello all! I brought home my first spoo a few weeks ago. She is a 13.5 lb 10 week old girl. Her breeder was feeding her Fromm puppy food so that is what I have been feeding her but I want to start feeding her raw. However, there seems to be a bit of controversy about feeding large breed puppies raw. Her breeder says I should wait until 1 yr to raw feed her. I want to feed her raw because I believe that is whats best for her but I am afraid of ruining her growth if I don't do it right. I have found a place where I live that does 80/10/10 blends that I could feed her. Here is the mineral breakdown for the chicken blend that I would start feeding her
> Calories Per 100 Grams.....182
> Moisture............................66.64%
> Crude Protein...................17.10%
> ...



I do not feed raw, but am not opposed to those who do. That said, I would not feed that particular raw mix to a growing puppy, or to an adult for that matter. Protein level in the food is not adequate and likely it is deficient in other content as well.

If I were to feed raw, I would wait until the dog is mature and growth plates are finished developing before changing to a raw diet. I am not confident that I could feed raw and have it properly balanced for a growing pup.

I am sure others have done well feeding raw from puppy through all stages of life, but I don't think I could do it.

Here is the Analysis of large breed Origen Puppy food. You might compare it and the Fromm that you are currently feeding to the raw you are proposing to feed.

https://www.orijen.ca/foods/dog-food/dry-dog-food/puppy-large/


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know much about raw feeding and am neutral in opinion to it. I think it is much harder to balance a diet for puppies since they are growing so fast, but I am not against it.

When I was researching kibble, adequate protein is important for a young puppy to grow. Another key to proper growth for large and giant dogs: the calcium to phosphorus ratio needs to be properly balanced. Standard poodles are medium to large dogs, but do share orthopedic diseases (such as hip dysplasia) with large and giant breeds, so feeding like a large breed is often done. 

This mix is really low in phosphorus for a large breed puppy food and the ratio is 1.97. When I bought food, I tried to aim for the 1.25-1.45 range for the ratio with the calcium and phosphorus in the ranges indicated below.

"To meet AAFCO nutrient profiles for growth in large breed puppies, a dog food must (on a dry matter basis) contain:

1.2 to 1.8% calcium
1.0 to 1.6% phosphorus
Calcium-to-phosphorus ratio 1:1 to 1.8:1"

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I feed raw and kibble, predominantly raw now. Your mix looks like what I sometimes gives milo. This is a good calculator http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm your pup being a spoo will be eating at least 2-3 patties.

However, you mention blends which means it comes in patties, firstly, it's going to be expensive in the long run esp for a spoo. Secondly, raw feeding= raw meat bones=teeth cleaning. So personally while I do feed patties from time to time, I mix it up by giving him actually cut from human grade meat and poultry. Also muscle meat like heart, liver,pancreas, etc. Tripe is awesome if you an stand the smell, it's green tripe not the bleached kind from the grocery store. If you have an Asian supermarket near you, they carry a wide variety of meats than your usual fare from a grocery store and also most of the times will have the innards, feet, etc.

milo was weaned to raw at his breeder, the only downside was it took a while for him to accept kibble. He is fine with it now.

I also feed a wide variety of protein, i am no expert but milo is thriving, but hopefully some other raw experts can chime in too.


----------



## elvisshep (Apr 19, 2018)

*Raw Puppy Formula*

Hi:

I know this may be a little late, but I wanted to share my experience. I have been feeding my 8 yo French bulldog raw for a very long time but only during adulthood. She has done really well. Her coat is beautiful and teeth have never needed to be cleaned. It is a bit controversial. All that aside, I researched it a bit when deciding to feed my new spoo puppy raw. There are a few research articles stating that you should never mix raw and dry food at one sitting. Also, the calcium phosphorus ratio is very important for proper bone formation. Dog food advisor is an amazing site that analyzes dog food brands and rates them. It is awesome. Attached is an article that talks about feeding large breed pups. I have been raw feeding my puppy, Elvis, and he is doing great. I use raw primal duck based on recommendation by dog food advisor for best puppy food options. It's calcium phosphorus ratio is within standard guidelines for large breed pups. I will make my own when he is older due to cost. Hope that helps. From my research and convo with my vet, it is just so important that the pups don't grow too quickly because it cause joint issues in the future. I weigh and measure Elvis weekly. 

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-large-breed-puppy-food/


----------



## Caraline (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been feeding my dogs (several different breeds over time) home prepared raw, plus some cooked, for about 30 years with really good results.

I have never purchased the commercially prepared products so can't comment on that.

When I decided I wanted to move away from commercial foods, I purchased the book The Barf Diet by Dr. Ian Billinghurst and followed that. It may be considered dated these days and of course it includes bones which some people are not comfortable with. Since then I have purchased quite a lot of different books on raw and home cooked. Though the books have all been a little different, their principles have been much the same so that has given me the confidence to do it.

Our Barney is 10 weeks old and when he came to us the breeder indicated that he had been getting a combination of home cooked, raw & occasionally a premium kibble, so I have been continuing on with that. It worked out well for us that he started off more or less how we intended to continue.


----------

